# Training a bird without clipped wings.



## Neeve & Sid (Sep 24, 2013)

I see everyone else's threads saying how their bird will sit on the their shoulder, ask for scratches, and sit there happily...
My Sid has never been out of his cage, and Iv'e had him around 6 weeks. He doesn't have clipped wings, which is why my mom won't let him out until he is properly tame.
I don't know whether this doing more harm than good. If I let him out, maybe he will come sit by me, and trust me a little more?
Give him more freedom so he can enjoy himself.
But I also don't want him to hurt himself or anything. I really don't know what I should do to benefit Sid.
So to all of you out their with 'tiels with out clipped wings, do you have any tips?
Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Your hardest part if you let him out of the cage will be getting him back in. You may have to towel him which can break any trust you have built up. I would start by working with him in his. Once he is used to your hands, letting him out would be easier. Is he food motivated at all? That may help to get him back in his cage. If he's not clipped, he can probably fly pretty well, so there shouldn't be too many crashes once he figures out the layout of the room. He may scared at first though, so watch out for that.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Try using one of his perches to get him in (a spare or one he doesn't use to much in his cage)

Open the door and put the perch against his legs so he steps up and take him out, when it's time to get in softly speak to him as you near him and do the same, taking him towards the cage (He might fly off, but Sam doesn't mind hands and does that anyway when he doesn't want to go in)

Be patient yet determined!

I had to take some pictures down to get Sam in :cinnamon:
Sit next to his cage while you watch TV/read listen to ipod/mp3 player, and talk to Sid while you do


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

well i trained Ollie full flighted. i actually trained her in my laundry. i wanted a small room with no windows so she didn't fly into them. it took time but eventually she was happy to sit on my shoulder. bribe them with spray millet 

Ollie's always been a bit of a mischief getting back into her cage  but by employing trickey and bribery, i manage to get her in.

i know this isn't a really useful answer - but it's all just trial and error. find out what your cockatiel responds to or is motivated by


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

My tiel is flighted and i just leave his door open and he will come out on his own when he is ready he will sit on top of his cage and then climb back in when he is ready he will even fly a round the room a few times and then go back to his cage it just takes time


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Patience is a virtue, Always remain calm.
Letting them out before food time can also help in getting them back intotheir cage.
It is always best to remember the cage should be their safe zone this way they will always want to go back there at some point for food or sleep.
Letting them come out the cage when they are ready is best.
As has been said working with them in a small room is also a good idea.

Depending on how he was raised and what his disposition is, 6weeks is not that longer time in Tiel terms.
Back patience. Slow, slow, slow,
Have you read anything on Positive Reinforcement Training? This will help you huge amounts to gain a good relationship.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

this thread is something that might help you as well

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=33824


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

You never know exactly how a 'tiel will react the first time it's out. Nigel went straight for the window and then zipped around the room looking for a way out before eventually settling exhausted on the windowsill.

When we left Nyra's door open she almost seemed upset that there was an area of cage she couldn't climb on any more. After about a quarter of an hour she clambered out and climbed around on the outside of her cage a bit. It probably wasn't even five minutes before she ducked back in, we wondered if she could fly at all. The answer came next time when she got startled and reacted much like Nigel had, eventually picking a new roost on the highest most inaccessable point she could!

The point I'm getting at is there's no way of telling how it will go until you do it. Although the most realistic prediction is probably "not smoothly"!

The best trick with Nyra has been letting her out when she hasn't eaten in a while. Before long she gets hungry and will find her own way back in to where she knows the food is. She is quite a homebody though, Nigel never went back to his cage of his own accord.
With Nigel we got him hand trained before we really let him out, and even at that point it was a combination of bribes and trickery to get him back. Eventually we built up an association between going back in and getting millet and now he's almost 100% reliable at it.


----------

